# Overclock Wont Stay after Reboot!!!!!!!



## Rival Killa (Aug 20, 2005)

I set the overclock, but when i restart my computer it goes back to default!! What am i missing here? I clicked on the unlock Radeon video cards but it still goes back to default. The only way to make it go back is to click on ATI tool again. I dont like clicking on it everytime i boot my comp!! PLease help. BTW, i have a ATI Radeon 9550.


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 20, 2005)

Did you save it as a profile for windows to load on startup?

-Dan


----------



## Rival Killa (Aug 22, 2005)

I Saved it as OC 1, then i saved it so taht when ever ATI TOOL Loaded it would load OC 1 and i saved it to Windows Registry. I Dunno if thats saving it to windows or if i am missing something.


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 22, 2005)

Go to settings/startup and check all three boxes. Then in the first pull down, put your profile name and in the second, chose how you want windoes to load it. I use the startmenu, but reg keys is good too. 

-Dan


----------



## Rival Killa (Aug 24, 2005)

Did all of that. the reason i found out that it is not overclocking is because i went on everest and saw the speeds on default 250/200 and when i went to click on the ATI Tool it went back up to overclock. i just dont want to keep on having to press ATI Tool everytime i load up my windows. Any other suggestions?


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 24, 2005)

Are you sure your saving the profile with the lock taken off. You might have forgot to do that when  you save it as a profile for windos to load. Other than that, I don't really know. Send W1zzard a PM, and ask him unless he shows up here.

-Dan


----------



## Rival Killa (Aug 24, 2005)

Yup, Doing all that. I dont know whats wrong. Everytime i ue the other unlocking tool it messes up my driver and i have to reinstall the video card.


----------

